# Recent pics of the pups! :)



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Maggie









Heidi









Heidi









Luke and Tucker









Heidi and Maggie









Tucker and his stitches









Tucker









Luke and his ball


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awwww, they are all so adorable. Love the one of Luke with his ball.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics Blair. SO good to see Maggie ... and up on a chair no less !!! WAY to go girl. BTW, LOVE that chair.... I have the same chair, that was one I brought from my Mom's when she passed away. I remember it as a kid..... so several reupholsterings later, it's in our guest room.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> BTW, LOVE that chair.... I have the same chair, that was one I brought from my Mom's when she passed away. I remember it as a kid..... so several reupholsterings later, it's in our guest room.


Funny that you mention that. I fell asleep on the couch last night and somebody went to town on the chair. Now mine needs re-upholstering, too, if it's any consolation.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's one of Luke smiling. It's not the greatest (through the fence in the backyard), but at least I finally got it on film.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Charlie06 said:


> awwww, they are all so adorable. Love the one of Luke with his ball.


Thank you! He carries a tennis ball everywhere, he's too funny.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG.....that is the greatest smile. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Love all the pics of your pups, Blair. Especially Luke smiling! : )


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh I just love all of their faces!! Looks like you have a full house!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Oh I just love all of their faces!! Looks like you have a full house!


A full house...haha...you have no idea.  But I love it and wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Debles said:


> Love all the pics of your pups, Blair. Especially Luke smiling! : )


Luke is such a funny boy. If he is behind a baby gate or behind a fence and he sees me, he starts crouching his head down. Then his eyes close really tight and his mouth turns up like a smile. I have never seen a dog do it before and he only does it for me. I adore that boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Blair,
You have some gorgeous pups. That one of Luke and his smile just cracked me up. It looks like he knows a secret joke. Love Luke, he reminds me of Beau in his pictures. You are blessed with alot of golden love there. I wish I could have a couple more goldens of my own.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pictures Blair! Looks like everyone is having fun!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Blair,
> You have some gorgeous pups. That one of Luke and his smile just cracked me up. It looks like he knows a secret joke. Love Luke, he reminds me of Beau in his pictures. You are blessed with alot of golden love there. I wish I could have a couple more goldens of my own.


That is so funny, because I think the same thing whenever I see Beau in your signature when you make a post!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Those are some shots that make me smile. Everyone is having fun!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

These made me smile too, now I want four, lol. Great family pics!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

moverking said:


> These made me smile too, now I want four, lol. Great family pics!


Whoa...be careful what you ask for!!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great Pics! I'd forgotten that Tucker cut his leg. Were you ever able to figure out what he cut it on? They are sure a good looking and happy bunch. Ike's jealous. He wants a friend and playmate. Every doggie he meets tells him to 'Get away kid, you bother me.' It's so sad...Ike just wants a friend


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! That's a house full of golden love!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Great Pics! I'd forgotten that Tucker cut his leg. Were you ever able to figure out what he cut it on? They are sure a good looking and happy bunch. Ike's jealous. He wants a friend and playmate. Every doggie he meets tells him to 'Get away kid, you bother me.' It's so sad...Ike just wants a friend


Ike is welcome at our house if you ever make it over this way!  

Nope, we were never able to figure it out. I've gone through the backyard probably fifteen or twenty times looking for something that he may have hurt himself on, but I haven't found a thing.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Ike is welcome at our house if you ever make it over this way!
> 
> Nope, we were never able to figure it out. I've gone through the backyard probably fifteen or twenty times looking for something that he may have hurt himself on, but I haven't found a thing.


Well, my SIL lives in Pittsburgh. How many hours drive are you from there? Maybe we could meet somewhere in the middle on my next visit to PA. Ike'd LOVE it!!

It is odd that you couldn't find what it was that cut him. Hopefully, it's gone for good.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I See The Best Seats In The House Are Taken ...
Where Does Blair Get To Sit ? On The Floor ? Lol
Love The Pics 
Looove Luke's Smile


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Well, my SIL lives in Pittsburgh. How many hours drive are you from there? Maybe we could meet somewhere in the middle on my next visit to PA. Ike'd LOVE it!!
> 
> It is odd that you couldn't find what it was that cut him. Hopefully, it's gone for good.


It's about a 3.5 hour drive, not bad at all!  Let me know, maybe we could plan on something!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

T&T said:


> I See The Best Seats In The House Are Taken ...
> Where Does Blair Get To Sit ? On The Floor ? Lol
> Love The Pics
> Looove Luke's Smile


Haha, you have my house figured out. Your post reminds me - I haven't posted Tuck's birthday pics yet! I'm a bad Mom.  I'll post them tonight. I even wrote it in my planner so I won't forget.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

blaireli said:


> haha, You Have My House Figured Out. Your Post Reminds Me - I Haven't Posted Tuck's Birthday Pics Yet! I'm A Bad Mom.  I'll Post Them Tonight. I Even Wrote It In My Planner So I Won't Forget.


*Are You Talking About Tuck's Past B-day Or Upcoming One ?*
*LOL*
*It's Been That Long !!!! *
*Baaaaaad Mom !*


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

T&T said:


> *Are You Talking About Tuck's Past B-day Or Upcoming One ?*
> *LOL*
> *It's Been That Long !!!! *
> *Baaaaaad Mom !*


It's only been two months!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love you're crew Blair, there all adorable, love Luke, he just cracks me up!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great Pics!!
I too love the pic of Luke Smiling that is Adorable!!!
You have a wonderful looking golden family, and they all look so happy together!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Gosh, it must be a great feeling cuddling up with all that golden fur!
Beautiful pics!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love the pictures..especially the on with your doggie smiling


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like you have a wonderfully full house!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh just look at those faces!!!!! Everyone is brimming with happiness, well... and relaxation 

It must be nice to look around and see "Gold" in every direction lol!!! btw... do they ALL follow you around whenever you move from room to room... our two do, and it's already a hazard... must be something with the four of them!!!!

HUGS all around please!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

That's one happy crew 

Heidi looks great, and so at home


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Love the pictures. They look like a very happy pack. 
I'm really glad Tucker Is doing ok, and btw.... Luke's got a very nice smile.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

oh wow! i didn't realize you had 4!! You are living my dream...I am half way there... unfortunately, until we move, DH has said NO MORE... They are all beautiful. xo


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Blair your crew is gorgeous. I love Luke's smile.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I love it! They all look so chilled out!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are so beautiful and handsome! Such cuties. We need more pics of them more often!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great comments, guys! It is definitely a full house, but I wouldn't have it any other way.  

I promise to try and post pictures more often!


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Here's one of Luke smiling. It's not the greatest (through the fence in the backyard), but at least I finally got it on film.
> 
> View attachment 37468


 

All of your doggies are soo Cute!! But this pic is totally my fav!


----------

